# schooling



## blues (May 15, 2009)

does anyone know off any state run english speaking schools in the belamadena area ?


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

blues said:


> does anyone know off any state run english speaking schools in the belamadena area ?


Hi Blues
AFAIK there is no such thing as a state run english speaking school in Spain. All state schools will be spanish with a few having a small percentage of english speaking kids or you will have to go private and pay exhorbotant fees of anywhere up to 16k euros per year. Admittedly the fees are a guess on my part but I'm sure somebody else who pays for private/international schooling will be along soon to correct me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malagaman2005 said:


> Hi Blues
> AFAIK there is no such thing as a state run english speaking school in Spain. All state schools will be spanish with a few having a small percentage of english speaking kids or you will have to go private and pay exhorbotant fees of anywhere up to 16k euros per year. Admittedly the fees are a guess on my part but I'm sure somebody else who pays for private/international schooling will be along soon to correct me.


Depends on the childs age ie primary or secondary, my kids are both secondary and go to the international school in Cartama, which is roughly the same price as the two in Benalmadena. 6,000€ a year each. Primary I think is a little less, probably around 1,700€ ish??

State schools (in this area which isnt far from Benalmadena) have quite a few brit kids and do offer extra spanish lessons after school. But they dont teach in english and expect the kids to catch on and keep up, so lotsa homework. When my daughter was at state school, we used to have private spanish lessons at home and that teacher would help her with it all. 

I've certainly not heard of any state "english" schools anywhere??

Jo xxxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Depends on the childs age ie primary or secondary, my kids are both secondary and go to the international school in Cartama, which is roughly the same price as the two in Benalmadena. 6,000€ a year each. Primary I think is a little less, probably around 1,700€ ish??
> 
> State schools (in this area which isnt far from Benalmadena) have quite a few brit kids and do offer extra spanish lessons after school. But they dont teach in english and expect the kids to catch on and keep up, so lotsa homework. When my daughter was at state school, we used to have private spanish lessons at home and that teacher would help her with it all.
> 
> ...


No, there aren't any state "English" schools but the Junta de Andalucia do have a plurilingual project in some schools, and list these schools as bilingual, but as far as I can see they really only teach 2 or 3 subjects in English, usually things like Physical Education and I think some arts and craft subjects. 

My son's school comes into this category, though since he is only 4 he doesnt yet have any of these bilingual subjects of course (but will start at age 6 for the bilingual subjects and then learn French from year 5 - age 10?). He does have English classes, but as we have discussed before, Jo, the majority of the native English speaking teachers that they do have seem to be American students who are on a gap year and who aren't necessarily training to be teachers. They are employed by a company that specialises in volunteer programs, and the students have to pay a large sum to participate. 
However, have been horrified to see a lot of basic mistakes in the teaching even at that level. That's mainly been in the extra curricular English classes - mind you we have to pay for those so really that is just as bad!. 

But in general, there has been a debate going on about whether there are enough teachers who are capable of teaching the curriculum subjects to the same level in another language.

I found a list of these schools on wwww.juntadeandalucia.es/averroes/impe/web/buscadorCentros but there arent any in Benalmadena, though there is a secondary school in Arroyo De La Miel, which is next to Benalmadena. However, if the children of this OP are of secondary school age, then there are a whole lot of other things to consider about Spanish state school at that age.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Blues,

how old are your kids? State school can be wonderful if the kids are say, under 10/11 - it's amazing how quickly they catch up with the language. Do a little research and contact your school of preference - even during the holidays now, the school staff are there some of the time and will be available to talk/give you a tour. Don't discount Spanish state schools altogether - it can be a wonderful opportunity for them!

Tallulah.x


----------



## blues (May 15, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Blues,
> 
> how old are your kids? State school can be wonderful if the kids are say, under 10/11 - it's amazing how quickly they catch up with the language. Do a little research and contact your school of preference - even during the holidays now, the school staff are there some of the time and will be available to talk/give you a tour. Don't discount Spanish state schools altogether - it can be a wonderful opportunity for them!
> 
> Tallulah.x


thank you the kids will be 8 and 7 we was thinking off paying for them to have a few lessons before we come over


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

blues said:


> thank you the kids will be 8 and 7 we was thinking off paying for them to have a few lessons before we come over


As you have been told there are no state schools that teach in English as the default language but at 7 or 8 they will soon be comfortable in Spanish. 

I think it would be excellent for you ALL to cram as many lessons in as humanly possible before you come. You will be expected to help with homework so it's important that you can assist. 

Can the "Spanish" teachers cope with teaching in English? ABSOLUTELY, NO WAY in my experience. I have tried to help some of these teachers in the preparations for the next day's lesson and some are frankly only one lesson ahead of the kids!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

blues said:


> thank you the kids will be 8 and 7 we was thinking off paying for them to have a few lessons before we come over


Can I make a serious recommendation then from personal experience?? Put them into state school! I've got three in state school - twins of 11 and one of 10 - came here four years ago. Sure, a few tears at first, a little struggle, but, and I promise you, within literally a few months they were fluent. And that's two languages (Gallego/Castellano). They had some personal one-on-one time for a short while to get them up to scratch and able to cope with the lessons - but literally after that, they had integrated beautifully, had made some good friends and were flying through. The school has been most helpful. And testament to all this - they're passing with flying colours - they haven't fallen behind at all - Sorry, but I'm so proud of them today after their school reports!!:clap2: Sure, get them some Spanish lessons before you come - I did for a very short while, so they had a few phrases up their sleeves - but just wait and see - they will amaze and astound you with their abilities to cope and absorb the language at that age - they're like little sponges. It's the best thing we did for them. Please don't be frightened about it - just be encouraging, determined and positive about it. Where else are they likely to get this opportunity for growing up with with fluency in another language? The UK?? Most unlikely!

Best of luck to you,
Tallulah.x


----------



## blues (May 15, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Can I make a serious recommendation then from personal experience?? Put them into state school! I've got three in state school - twins of 11 and one of 10 - came here four years ago. Sure, a few tears at first, a little struggle, but, and I promise you, within literally a few months they were fluent. And that's two languages (Gallego/Castellano). They had some personal one-on-one time for a short while to get them up to scratch and able to cope with the lessons - but literally after that, they had integrated beautifully, had made some good friends and were flying through. The school has been most helpful. And testament to all this - they're passing with flying colours - they haven't fallen behind at all - Sorry, but I'm so proud of them today after their school reports!!:clap2: Sure, get them some Spanish lessons before you come - I did for a very short while, so they had a few phrases up their sleeves - but just wait and see - they will amaze and astound you with their abilities to cope and absorb the language at that age - they're like little sponges. It's the best thing we did for them. Please don't be frightened about it - just be encouraging, determined and positive about it. Where else are they likely to get this opportunity for growing up with with fluency in another language? The UK?? Most unlikely!
> 
> Best of luck to you,
> Tallulah.x


thank you so much for you help


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just to pick up on the point on English being taught in Spanish state schools. Unfortunately in our experience, the quality of teaching English here is very poor - and don't get me started on the pronounciation. I think they draw straws on which teacher gets to attend an English language course. We have recently had to vote on a parent consultation - which, in our autonomous community of Galicia with its recent change of Xunta government to PP - is asking whether children should continue to be taught in a) Gallego b) Castellano c) the majority in Gallego [without specifying the subject] d) the majority in Castellano [without specifying the subject] e) to agree to core subjects being taught in English......hmmmm, as I commented earlier to Steve on another thread, if this were the UK, then OFSTED results would be going down the pan....the teachers are not qualified to teach English as a language, let alone any other subject to a class of (99%) Spanish children in our school here. However, talking to the mother of one of my youngest son's friends, they are trying this out in Pontevedra at the moment as an option, and some are taking it up....albeit a tad early to judge results. It's all politically directed, obviously - and horrendously underprepared and immature at the moment, but I'm glad to see that an autonomous community is able to "open up" to the possibility of a future in commerce for our children. We shall wait and see....

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Just to pick up on the point on English being taught in Spanish state schools. Unfortunately in our experience, the quality of teaching English here is very poor - and don't get me started on the pronounciation. I think they draw straws on which teacher gets to attend an English language course. We have recently had to vote on a parent consultation - which, in our autonomous community of Galicia with its recent change of Xunta government to PP - is asking whether children should continue to be taught in a) Gallego b) Castellano c) the majority in Gallego [without specifying the subject] d) the majority in Castellano [without specifying the subject] e) to agree to core subjects being taught in English......hmmmm, as I commented earlier to Steve on another thread, if this were the UK, then OFSTED results would be going down the pan....the teachers are not qualified to teach English as a language, let alone any other subject to a class of (99%) Spanish children in our school here. However, talking to the mother of one of my youngest son's friends, they are trying this out in Pontevedra at the moment as an option, and some are taking it up....albeit a tad early to judge results. It's all politically directed, obviously - and horrendously underprepared and immature at the moment, but I'm glad to see that an autonomous community is able to "open up" to the possibility of a future in commerce for our children. We shall wait and see....
> 
> Tallulah.x


Absolutely agree about this all being politically directed. This started in the Madrid area about 4 years ago. The schools go from being 100% Spanish to "bilingual" over the summer so it's just impossible that the teachers can be trained to an adequate level. I don't know what happens to the teachers who just don't want to teach in English.
Apart from that, here's a link to British schools in Spain. If someone wants to they can put it ion the useful links page, just so we get some different posters on there!
National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can tell you EXACTLY what happens in the Comunidiad Valenciana. The teachers organise buses at their own expense and trek to the capital to demonstrate to those in the education dept. at the CV that they cannot and WILL not teach in a language they are not even comfortable with never mind can teach in. 

When that has little effect they go on strike! When that has no effect they start teaching in valenciano or castellano in classes that were previously taught in the other language. 

At that stage, Camps and his cronies back down, ignore their politcial ideologies and let reality and what is best for the kids kick in.

Here too there is teaching in two languages (valenciano and castellano) and it is well known that those who speak valenciano have a much better chance of getting a job (as well as extra points if they apply to a CV university!) 

As I said to somebody the other day, imagine your daughter in Derby being taught geography in Chinese just because the class is 25% Chinese and it is a world language. Can you imagine the outcry there would be ..... especially if the teacher could just about order a number 27 at the Great Wall of China. I tell you seriously, some of those who teach English in Torrevieja /Rojales make the waiters in Chinese restaurants here look positively fluent in English!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I can tell you EXACTLY what happens in the Comunidiad Valenciana. The teachers organise buses at their own expense and trek to the capital to demonstrate to those in the education dept. at the CV that they cannot and WILL not teach in a language they are not even comfortable with never mind can teach in.
> 
> When that has little effect they go on strike! When that has no effect they start teaching in valenciano or castellano in classes that were previously taught in the other language.
> 
> ...


What surprises me is the number of spanish families who send their children to the International school that my kids go to, cos they believe that it is better for their children to be fluent in English. I'd say that 30% of the kids there are Spanish, 40% are British and the rest are a mixture of french, dutch, polish and 
german.. oh and one little south african chap!!!

But all lessons apart from conocemiento and Spanish lengua are taught in English and by the time these "foriegn" kids are into Secondary, they are totally fluent in english without a trace of an accent

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

....but who is teaching them English? NOT Spaniards who cannot order a coffee at Watford Gap. The parents know that the level of English taught is often very poor in Spanish State Schools. 

(Although NOT as poor as the level of French/German at schools in the UK)


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> What surprises me is the number of spanish families who send their children to the International school that my kids go to, cos they believe that it is better for their children to be fluent in English. I'd say that 30% of the kids there are Spanish, 40% are British and the rest are a mixture of french, dutch, polish and
> german.. oh and one little south african chap!!!
> 
> But all lessons apart from conocemiento and Spanish lengua are taught in English and by the time these "foriegn" kids are into Secondary, they are totally fluent in english without a trace of an accent
> ...


I think someone asked on the forum before but I didn't catch any replies.

What actually happens to these kids who leave International School after ESO. Do they go to the Instituto and do their Bachillerato, going on to FP and FPII or selectividad for Uni? - or do they simply leave the International Schools with GCSE/A levels and that's that?

I wonder this because it's generally accepted that kids leaving ESO for the Instituto have one hell of a jump in knowledge and study techniques. Bit like the kid who leaves secondary in the UK and goes on to Tech College for example. Really needs to apply themselves to get into a self motivated and disciplined state of learning. No one cares and tells you off if you do no work and never complete assignments. You're out when you mess up the exams and that's that.

Makes me wonder how a kid taught Maths, Geography, Biology, History (Ciudadania!!!?) etc, in English will manage to make the jump to Institute level requirements and swap language at the same time without any disadvantage.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gotta be honest, I'm not sure what the usual route is. Our international school takes kids through IGCSEs ("I" being international) which apparently are much more sought after than boring old GCSEs and then their is the option to do a "sixth form" where the kids can choose to stay on and take either A levels or IB???? Or they can go into the spanish system and take the IB or whatever there. The spanish kids dont loose their ability to speak and learn in Spanish and altho lessons (especially maths) are taught differently, they are given guidance and instruction in the ways they would be taught in the Spanish system. That said, apparently alot of spanish kids leave international schools and may go to english speaking countries to finish their education. These schools do tend to teach the idea and build confidence to kids that the world is a small place and they dont have to stay in spain or anywhere else. The world can be their work place and playground!

As for my two kids???? Well I've always assumed that mine will probably go back to the UK to either uni or to some kind of training. My 14yo son is desperate to become an airline pilot and with the quality of education he's receiving I believe that he will actually follow that path. My 12yo daughter??? well, she wants to be a celebrity!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

last summer I taught a student teacher from Madrid - he was studying to become an English teacher at secondary level

he was 'cramming' for one section of his final exam that he was having problems with...............the aural section


he could run rings around just about everyone I know with his knowledge of English Grammar - but could barely hold a conversation with me - & don't get me started on his pronunciation

I did manage to get out of him that he didn't really want to be an English teacher - he wanted to be a sports teacher - but his Bachi grades weren't good enough for him to do that course:jaw:

clearly sports is considered to be more important...........................


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Virginia ONLY wanted to teach biology but her grades were not good enough so she got in through the back-door with English. She could barely order a coffee!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Virginia ONLY wanted to teach biology but her grades were not good enough so she got in through the back-door with English. She could barely order a coffee!


we had teacher like that at our primary school

she only lasted a term because her complete lack of English was quickly rumbled by the English kids who complained to the directora:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> we had teacher like that at our primary school
> 
> she only lasted a term because her complete lack of English was quickly rumbled by the English kids who complained to the directora:clap2:


Hello you!! 

When my daughter was at state school, their English teacher was american and her pronounciation was just laughable, she refused to believe the english kids when they told her "CHemist" was in fact pronounced "Kemist" and "dowog was dog!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

V had the same trouble - Irish kid effed and blinded at her and told her and the rest of the class that he had forgotten more about English than she'd ever know. Exit V in tears. 

The head tried to make her go back in and take the class a couple of days later!! She half- tried and then dashed out in another tantrum. Obviously, she had lost the whole respect of all of them and was put on gardening duties (teaching expat kids additional Spanish!) 

Tragedy really, she had a gorgeous mother!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hello you!!
> 
> When my daughter was at state school, their English teacher was american and her pronounciation was just laughable, she refused to believe the english kids when they told her "CHemist" was in fact pronounced "Kemist" and "dowog was dog!
> 
> Jo xx


hiya

got any medals I can nick?


----------



## MammaG (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Can I make a serious recommendation then from personal experience?? Put them into state school! I've got three in state school - twins of 11 and one of 10 - came here four years ago. Sure, a few tears at first, a little struggle, but, and I promise you, within literally a few months they were fluent. And that's two languages (Gallego/Castellano). They had some personal one-on-one time for a short while to get them up to scratch and able to cope with the lessons - but literally after that, they had integrated beautifully, had made some good friends and were flying through. The school has been most helpful. And testament to all this - they're passing with flying colours - they haven't fallen behind at all - Sorry, but I'm so proud of them today after their school reports!!:clap2: Sure, get them some Spanish lessons before you come - I did for a very short while, so they had a few phrases up their sleeves - but just wait and see - they will amaze and astound you with their abilities to cope and absorb the language at that age - they're like little sponges. It's the best thing we did for them. Please don't be frightened about it - just be encouraging, determined and positive about it. Where else are they likely to get this opportunity for growing up with with fluency in another language? The UK?? Most unlikely!
> 
> Best of luck to you,
> Tallulah.x


Thank you - that has alleviated one of my major worries!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MammaG said:


> Thank you - that has alleviated one of my major worries!


absolutely the best thing!

we put our two into International school at first - but after a year decided that we were staying so moved them


at the time they were 5 & 8

now at 10 & 13 they are more spanish than english - I listened to them talking to a Romanian neighbour this afternoon - she speaks both spanish & english - they chose to speak to her in spanish!

they both get really good grades & the elder of the two is also studying German - which means she will soon be speaking four languages!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> absolutely the best thing!
> 
> we put our two into International school at first - but after a year decided that we were staying so moved them
> 
> ...


Totally agreed - and for MammaG, please do not have any fears about children of that age entering a Spanish state school. In fact, as young as they are (I think you said 2 & 5 on another post??) they'll be entering a pre-school anyway - they'll start primary at 6 here and it will be a fantastic start for them. 

Regarding the wind turbine/renewable energy industry - it should be noted that Spain's nuclear energy programme is way behind that of the UK and might explain why they are looking to the future and resisting the nuclear option. With the nuclear £s already invested, England's options are not so clear, imo. Also, looking at Spain's population per square mile generally, they can afford vast farms without anybody being forced to be too close to them. Obviously they have the coastal and moutain areas where wind power is in abundance, so why not take advantage of that? I'm in favour of it, if it meets the nation's needs. 

Your husband needs to get Spanish under his belt asap because this is one area where work will not be lacking for a number of years here - in fact the opportunity to travel to other countries with this is available too - two cousins work in this field. One of them an established project leader who gets sent all over the world - and the other a young, recently qualified engineer who currently has travelled all over Spain and Portugal and I'm sure, if he's willing to keep on climbing, he will also be able to travel worldwide in this industry. Let's face it, this industry is not going to go away any time soon as the nuclear energy option has its limitations due to its residual requirements. 

Best of luck to you whatever you decide to do.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Totally agreed - and for MammaG, please do not have any fears about children of that age entering a Spanish state school. In fact, as young as they are (I think you said 2 & 5 on another post??) they'll be entering a pre-school anyway - they'll start primary at 6 here and it will be a fantastic start for them.
> 
> Regarding the wind turbine/renewable energy industry - it should be noted that Spain's nuclear energy programme is way behind that of the UK and might explain why they are looking to the future and resisting the nuclear option. With the nuclear £s already invested, England's options are not so clear, imo. Also, looking at Spain's population per square mile generally, they can afford vast farms without anybody being forced to be too close to them. Obviously they have the coastal and moutain areas where wind power is in abundance, so why not take advantage of that? I'm in favour of it, if it meets the nation's needs.
> 
> ...


So whats your exchange rate prediction ?

Tallyho lane:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

If I thought for one minute, Dave, that you would pay attention to anything I say then I would of course enlighten you....:boxing:

Tally.x


----------

